

Gynecology Board Reverses Ban on Treating Male Patients - Jun8
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/31/health/responding-to-critics-gynecology-board-reverses-ban-on-treating-male-patients.html

======
Jun8
So many examples of gender discrimination posted recently on HN, here's
another, reverse, example. Although at first glance going to a gynecologist as
a man sounds absurd, they are it is reported that "have also proven essential
in the treatment of marginalized communities for a range of sexually related
diseases, regardless of the patient’s gender."
([http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2013/11/25/the_american...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2013/11/25/the_american_board_of_obstetrics_gynecology_cracks_down_on_ob_gyns_treating.html)).

The irony of the situation is that the "misandric" decision of the board was
taken by the mostly male board (as opposed to, say, "feminists"), which the
Slate article argues is increasingly out of touch with the fast increasing
ratio of women in gynecology.

